# أنّ / أن



## licinio

هذه نقطة في النحو العربي يصعب علي إدراكها تماما ومن حين إلى أخر يبرز السؤال إلى عقلي كما حدث قبل بعض الوقت عندما قرأت كلمات أغنية من أغاني فيروز (أؤمن) فوجدت هذا السطراومن أن خلف الحبات الوادعات تزهو جنات سؤالي هذا. هل كان باستطاعي أن أقول أنّه خلف... بدلا من استعمال أنْ؟سؤالي الثاني. هل تعني كلمة الحبات عيون في هذا الحال؟أشكركم على المساعدة مسبقاأندريا


----------



## Zaeem

> هذه نقطة في النحو العربي يصعب علي إدراكها تماما ومن حين إلى آخر يبرز السؤال إلى عقلي كما حدث منذ مدة عندما قرأت كلمات أغنية من أغاني فيروز (أؤمن) فوجدت هذا السطر أؤمن أن خلف الحبات الوادعات تزهو جنات سؤالي هذا. هل كان باستطاعتي أن أقول أنّه خلف... بدلا من استعمال أنْ؟سؤالي الثاني. هل تعني كلمة الحبات عيون في هذه الحال؟أشكركم على المساعدة مسبقا أندريا


 
Hi, about the second question the meaning of  *حبات*  is *grains*.

I think it is  أنّ  not  أنْ 
I think also that you cannot use  أنّه 

To be more clearly for other people, the poem line is
أؤمن أنّ خلف الحبات الوادعات تزهو جنات

More questions are welcomed. Waiting for others to confirm my response.


----------



## cherine

Zaeem said:


> I think it is أنّ not أنْ
> ...
> To be more clearly for other people, the poem line is
> أؤمن أنّ خلف الحبات الوادعات تزهو جنات​



أنا أيضًا أظن أنَّ الحرف الوارد بالبيت هو أنَّ وليس أنْ. خاصةً وأنّ الحرف (أنْ) يأتي قبل الأفعال وليس الأسماء؛ حيث إنَّ عمله هو نصب الفعل المضارع. والعكس صحيح، فالحرف (أنّ) يأتي فقط قبل الأسماء، فينصب المبتدأ (ويُسمَّى اسم أنّ) ويرفع الخبر (ويُسمَّى خبر أنّ).
أما عن إمكانية استخدام (أنّه) مكان (أنّ) فأعتقد أنه ممكن. ​


----------



## licinio

أشكركما يا زعيم وشرين على تدخلاتكما والتصحيحات
وتعليقا لما كتبته شرين أود أن أضيف أنني كنت أقتصر عمل أنّ لما تفضلت أن تكتب شرين ألا وهو نصب الفعل المضارع حتى اللحظة التي قرأت فيها أنه ممكن أن يُستخدم الحرف قبل الفعل الماضي ونحن نحتفظ بالترتيب المعتاد (حرف أنْ + فعل ماض + فاعل) كما يرد في
"حدث أنْ دخل إلى منظمة محظورة"
لا أدري ما إذا كان هذه الطريقة الأكثر تداولا للتعبير عن هذا القول وأسأل عن رأيكم.
مع السلامة ​


----------



## cherine

لست متأكدة أني فهمت ما تقصد. لذا سأحاول إعادة تفصيل الفارق بين أنّ وأنْ:
أنَّ: تأتي قبل الجملة الاسمية، لذا فهي تسبق الأسماء فقط وليس الأفعال.
أنْ: تأتي قبل الجملة الفعلية، لذا فهي تسبق الأفعال فقط، سواء كان الفعل ماضيًا أم مضارعًا، مع فارق في عَمَل (أو تأثير) حرف أنْ على الفعل: حيث تنصب أنْ الفعل المضارع، بينما لا تؤثر في إعراب الفعل الماضي، بل تفيد فقط في التوكيد.


----------



## licinio

الشرح واضح تماما, يا شرين, وشكرا
ولكن, لماذا وجدت التشكيل التالي؟
وَلكِنِّي قَدْ عَرَفْتُكُمْ أَنْ لَيْسَتْ لَكُمْ مَحَبَّةُ اللهِ فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ
 
ألا يجب أن يكون على النحو التالي في ظل التوضيح الذي أعطيته؟
الجملة بعد "أن" هي جملة أسمية...
وَلكِنِّي قَدْ عَرَفْتُكُمْ أَنَّ لَيْسَتْ لَكُمْ مَحَبَّةَ اللهِ فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ
 
سلامات.
أندريا​


----------



## WadiH

ليس صحيحاً أنّ كلمة (أنْ) لا تسبق إلا الأفعال، فالشهادة الإسلامية مثلاً تقول (أشهد أنْ لا إله إلا الله) و يرد مثل هذا الاستخدام في القرآن في مواضع متعددة، و لكن أتفق معكم أنّ (أنّ) المشددة أفضل قبل الجمل الاسمية و أكثر شيوعاً من (أنْ)، و إن كنت لا أدري ما هي القاعدة اللغوية على وجه التحديد.
​



licinio said:


> الشرح واضح تماما, يا شرين, وشكرا
> 
> 
> ولكن, لماذا وجدت التشكيل التالي؟
> وَلكِنِّي قَدْ عَرَفْتُكُمْ أَنْ لَيْسَتْ لَكُمْ مَحَبَّةُ اللهِ فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ
> 
> ألا يجب أن يكون على النحو التالي في ظل التوضيح الذي أعطيته؟
> الجملة بعد "أن" هي جملة أسمية...
> وَلكِنِّي قَدْ عَرَفْتُكُمْ أَنَّ لَيْسَتْ لَكُمْ مَحَبَّةَ اللهِ فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ
> 
> سلامات.
> 
> 
> أندريا​





الجملة التي تبدأ بـ(ليس) أو (ليست) هي جملة فعلية و ليست اسمية لأن (ليس) من الأفعال الناقصة أو الناسخة، أخوات (كان).ا​​


----------



## licinio

أهلا وسهلا
إذا الجملة التي تبدأ بـ"ليس" هي جملة فعلية, هل يمكن قول:
وَلكِنِّي قَدْ عَرَفْتُكُمْ أَنّهَ لَيْسَتْ لَكُمْ مَحَبَّةُ اللهِ فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ؟
 
أما بعد فربما حللت المشكلة وإن كان جزئيا بالنسبة لاستخدام أنْ\إنْ المخففة قبل الاسم كما يرد في الشهادة الإسلامية. كنت أقرأ رواية الأيام للأستاذ طه حسين وتصادفت مع هذه الجملة:
عرفته في الثالثة عشرة من عمره حين أُرسل إلى القاهرة ليختلف إلى دروس العلم في الأزهر, إنْ كان في ذلك الوقت لصبيُ جدٍ وعملٍ.
ويقول التعليق لهذا النص: إذا خففت إنْ المؤكدة بالتسكين بطل عملها ولكن معناها وهو التأكيد باق, وتثبت لام في الجملة بعدها لتدل على ذلك. ومن ذلك في القرآن "وإن كادوا ليفتنونك عن الذي أوحينا إليك".
إذا إنْْ\أنْ في هذه الحال ليسا إلا الصيغة المخففة لـ"أنّ\ إنّ" وكالعادة هما تسبقان الأسماء.
سلامات.
أندريا​


----------



## WadiH

licinio said:


> أهلا وسهلا
> 
> إذا الجملة التي تبدأ بـ"ليس" هي جملة فعلية, هل يمكن قول:
> وَلكِنِّي قَدْ عَرَفْتُكُمْأَنّهَلَيْسَتْ لَكُمْ مَحَبَّةُاللهِ فِيأَنْفُسِكُمْ؟​


 
يبدو لي هكذا، نعم.



> أما بعد فربما حللت المشكلة وإن كان جزئيا بالنسبة لاستخدام أنْ\إنْ المخففة قبل الاسم كما يرد في الشهادة الإسلامية. كنت أقرأ رواية الأيام للأستاذ طه حسين وتصادفت مع هذه الجملة:
> عرفته في الثالثة عشرة من عمره حين أُرسل إلى القاهرة ليختلف إلى دروس العلم في الأزهر, إنْ كان في ذلك الوقت لصبيُ جدٍ وعملٍ.
> ويقول التعليق لهذا النص: إذا خففت إنْ المؤكدة بالتسكين بطل عملها ولكن معناها وهو التأكيد باق, وتثبت لام في الجملة بعدها لتدل على ذلك. ومن ذلك في القرآن "وإن كادوا ليفتنونك عن الذي أوحينا إليك".
> إذا إنْْ\أنْ في هذه الحال ليسا إلا الصيغة المخففة لـ"أنّ\ إنّ" وكالعادة هما تسبقان الأسماء.
> سلامات.
> 
> أندريا​




هذا يحل الإشكال، شكراً لك ... لقد أكلت السنون من معلوماتي النحوية و شربت


----------



## licinio

مرحبا جميعا
قررت أن أعود إلى هذا الموضوع لما تصادفت اليوم مع الجملة التالية الواردة في إنجيل يوحنا, أصحاص الـ 16, أية 24

_أريد أن هؤلاء الذين أعطيتني يكونون معي_

لقد تعلمت أنه يجب استخدام أنْ مع الفعل المضارع المنصوب بعد الأفعال التي تدل على الإرادة, ولكن في الجملة أعلاه يظهر وكأن وجود تركيب اسمي طويل يترتب في تبديل أنْ بأنَّ.
سؤالي: هل يجوز استنتاج أن أنََّ وأنْ يمكن استعمالهما كبديل لبعض الآخر في هذه الأحوال؟​


----------



## WadiH

هذا تعبير غير دقيق عن الحاصل في هذه الجملة.

هذه جملة فعلية:
الفعل هو "أريد"، و الفاعل هو ضمير مستتر تقديره "أنا"، أما المفعول به فهو الجملة الاسمية التي تبدأ بـ"(أنّ) كاملةً

في داخل هذه الجملة الاسمية الإعراب كالتالي:
أنّ حرف ناسخ

"هؤلاء هو اسم أنّ (الذين أعطيتني هي تابعة لهؤلاء و لا داعي للتفصيل في ذلك)ا
الجملة الفعلية "يكونون معي" هي خبر أنّ

فهنا جملة فعلية في بطن جملة اسمية تبدأ بأنّ في بطن جملة فعلية


----------



## Abu Bishr

مرحبا​ 
لقد اتطلعت على ترجمتين مختلفتين لهذا الإصحاح من التراجم المتوفرة في شبكة الإنترنيت ووجدت أن ثانيتهما أدق وأوفى بالمقصود وأكثر استقامة لما يتناسب وبنية الجملة العربية من أولاهما، وها أنا ذا أقدم إليكم نص الثانية الجزء الذي يهمنا (-- أريد لهؤلاء الذين وهبتهم لي أن يكونوا معي حيث أكون أنا --)، وبالمناسبة أن رقم الإصحاح 17 لا 16 حسبما كتب صاحبنا ليسينيو​ 
هذا ، وفيما يخص "أن" أخفيفة هي أم ثقيلة؟ فإنها في الترجمة التي تفضل بها صاحبنا ثقيلة وفي التي قدمتها أنا خفيفة (بل هي المصدرية الناصبة) كما لا يخفى على المتأمل، مع أن "أن" الخفيفة غير مختصة بالدخول على الفعل المضارع بل قد تدخل على غيره بشرط أن نقدر ضمير شأن وأمر محذوفاً كما في أولى الشهادتين، والذي يدل على صحة هذا التقدير ذكرهذا الضمير في قوله تعالى: (فاعلم أنه لا إله إلا الله) أي فاعلم أن الشأن أو الأمر ...​ 
ولعل الذي حمل صاحبنا على السؤال عن حقيقة "أن" الواردة في (اومن أن خلف الحبات الوادعات تزهو جنات) أن الجملة الواقعة بعدها فعلية في الأصل حيث يكون التقدير: (أومن أن تزهو جنات خلف الحبات الوادعات) إذ من المعروف أن "خلف" ظرف والظرف متعلق بالفعل والفعل الوحيد الذي يمكن أن تتعلق به هو "تزهو" المتأخر، وهو مثل قولنا (خلف المدرسة وقفت السيارات) تماماً فالأصل: (وقفت السيارات خلف المدرسة). هذا ، وإذا حملنا "أن" في العبارة على أنها خفيفة فهي "أن" المخففة من الثيقلة لا "أن" المصدرية الناصبة للمضارع، وإذا حملناها على أنها ثقيلة فلا بد من تقدير ضمير شأن محذوف على قلة حذفه و"أن" هذه ثقيلة، ولعل هذا من باب التوسع في العامية، وبالطبع أن الذي يسفر عن حقيقة "أن" في الجملة الاستماع إلى القصيدة كيف ينطق بها​


----------



## licinio

أشكرك جزيلا يا أبا بشر. بجوابك المفصل لم تفسر لي المسألة الأخيرة فقط بل اتضحت لي أيضا الأمور التي طرحتها سابقا!​


----------



## Andrew___

*Moderator note:*
*I merged this new thread with the previous one, as they discuss the same topic.*

May I ask what is the difference between أنّ (anna) and أن (an)?

For example, in the following two sentences:

تعلمت* أن* مفتاح الفشل هو محاولة ارضاء كل شخص تعرفه
-->THIS ONE IS "ANNA"

أريد *أن* أتحسن
-->THIS ONE IS "AN".

I don't understand the difference to be honest with you.  I am guessing that the first one is a جملة اسمية and is therefore "anna", whereas the second one is a جملة فعلية and therefore "an". Is this correct?

Grateful for your thoughts in relation to this issue.


----------



## Finland

Hello!

Yes, you are right. In principle "an" is followed by a verb and "anna" by a noun.


----------



## Andrew___

Thanks Finland.

Wow, this is fantastic news that the rule is so easy!!

I am delighted about this news. 

Andrew


----------



## be.010

هناك "أنْ" تدخل على الجملة الإسمية وهي نفسها أنّ ولكنها مخفّفة ولا تعمل عملها، كما في الشهادة الإسلامية "أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله"... الفكرة موضحة هنا


----------



## Andrew___

Hi Be,

Many thanks for your sentence, which I am trying to understand 

I translate your sentence as:

"There is the word "an" which can apply also in noun sentences, in the same way "anna" does, but a bit qualified way and not [       ], for example in the phrase "I testify that there is no God but God".  The idea is explained here."

Could someone please help me understand what you said?

Now, as to what is written in that link you posted, I think I need a good deal of courage before I can tackle that.
 أنا زى الاطرش فى الزفة


----------



## greg from vancouver

Andrew- here's a "rule" which always helps me.

'anna' is used after verbs which claim to express the truth.  For example, if someone "assures, knows, thinks, hears, learns, notices, etc, etc", then the clause which follows expresses what the subject thinks is the truth.  'Anna' should be followed by a noun (which is often seen as an attached pronoun), but I'm not sure if it's mandatory.

'an' is used in cases where the truth is not being conveyed, such as demanding, hoping, fearing, doubting, etc.  It's my understanding that a verb must always follow directly after 'an'.

I'm sure there are exceptions, but this is what helps me.  
Greg

NB- this may have been expressed earlier in this thread, but, like Andrew, I haven't yet tackled the Arabic contributions.


----------



## elroy

"There is a certain "an" that can also be added to nominal sentences, in the same way "anna" can, but it's less emphatic and does not have the same function as "anna"; an example is found inthe Islamic declaration "I testify that there is no God but God". The idea is explained here."

أتمنى أن يكون الأمر قد اتضح لك.  أعلم أنّ الموضوع معقد بعض الشيء.


----------



## post887

*أن* plays many roles according to which it could be interpreted in many different ways/meanings (it replaces/takes the place of other particles for rhetorical purposes.. it is emphatic in all cases.) Luckily your question was just about its proper _form_. Well, it is simple and can be brought down to only three possibilities:

- *أنّ* is always used with/followed by nouns جملة أسمية 

- *أنْ* is used with verbs جملة فعلية .. either directly:
{كَبُرَ مَقْتًا عِندَ اللَّهِ* أَن تَقُولُوا* مَا لَا تَفْعَلُونَ} (3) سورة الصف
or with a separating particle لو، قد، سـ ،لا، لن، لم...
{ونعلَم أنْ قد صَدَقْتَنا} (المائدة 5/113)

- *أنْ* that is used with nouns (it is considered a light version of *أنّ*) .. one way to understand the difference between the former one and this one, I would say (my way) is like this: by using (the nominal) أ*نْ *the meanings of two sentences are embedded in a construction of one sentence التضمين (rhetorical aspect), e.g.,

أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله
I testify that there is no god but [one] God _(testimony sentence)_ + there is no god but [one] God _(truthful sentence)_

{وَآخِرُ دَعْوَاهُمْ أَنِ الْحَمْدُ لِلّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ} (10) سورة يونس
"and the close of their cry will be: Praise be to God, the Cherisher and Sustainer of the worlds" _(testimony/informative sentence)_+ "Praise be to God, the Cherisher and Sustainer of the worlds" _(truthful sentence)_

It is enough to remember that it is a rhetorical use, so it is rather limited/rare.


----------



## jmt356

Andrew___ said:


> May I ask what is the difference between أنّ (anna) and أن (an)?
> 
> For example, in the following two sentences:
> 
> تعلمت أن مفتاح الفشل هو محاولة ارضاء كل شخص تعرفه
> -->THIS ONE IS "ANNA"


 
If this is indeed أنَّ, then shouldn’t it instead be written as: 
تعلمت أنَّه مفتاح الفشل هو محاولة ارضاء كل شخص تعرفه

However, if this is أنْ, then it would be taking the nominal use of أنْ (which is less common than the verbal use of أن). When used with nouns, أنْ is used as a “light version” of أنَّ. By using the nominal أنْ, the meanings of two sentences are embedded in a construction of one sentence التضمين (rhetorical aspect), as in:
تعلمت أنْ مفتاح الفشل هو محاولة ارضاء كل شخص تعرفه
I learned that the key to failure is trying to please everyone you know (testimony sentence) + the key to failure is trying to please everyone you know (truthful sentence).

It would thus be similar to: 
ونعلَم أنْ قد صَدَقْتَنا
And we know that you believed us (testimony sentence) + you believed us (truthful sentence). 


Is that true?


----------



## cherine

jmt356 said:


> If this is indeed أنَّ, then shouldn’t it instead be written as:
> تعلمت أنَّه مفتاح الفشل هو محاولة ارضاء كل شخص تعرفه


No. Because the pronoun ـه is not needed here. 


> However, if this is أنْ, [...]


It can't be because أنْ precedes a verb. Here we have a noun, so it can only be anna أنّ .


----------



## jmt356

In general, the ان that precedes a noun is أنّ. However, أنْ may also precede nouns. أنْ is generally used in جمل فعلية (verbal sentences), but it also has a use in جمل اسمية. Consider, for example:

- أشهد أنْ لا إله إلا الله
- وَآخِرُ دَعْوَاهُمْ أَنِ الْحَمْدُ لِلّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (10 سورة يونس)

By using the nominal أنْ in these sentences, the meanings of two clauses are embedded in a construction of one sentence التضمين (rhetorical aspect), as in:
- I testify that there is no god but God (testimony sentence) + there is no god but God (truthful sentence)
- And the close of their cry will be: Praise be to God, the Cherisher and Sustainer of the worlds (testimony/informative sentence) + "Praise be to God, the Cherisher and Sustainer of the worlds" (truthful sentence)

Similarly:
تعلمت أنْ مفتاح الفشل هو محاولة ارضاء كل شخص تعرفه
I learned that the key to failure is trying to please everyone you know (testimony sentence) + the key to failure is trying to please everyone you know (truthful sentence).

Does the verb قال take أنْ, أنَّ or إنَّ?

Also, does the verb أعتقد take أنْ or أنَّ?


----------



## Finland

Hello!

Traditionally, إنّ is used after قال, although one does see and hear أنّ as well.

HTH
S


----------



## jmt356

cherine said:


> No. Because the pronoun ـه is not needed here.



According to Post 3 at http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2565934&p=12934246#post12934246, you can have both the pronoun أنت and the كَ attached to انَّ, as in: 
قلت إنك أنت الذي تضيع كثيرا من الوقت
Having both أنت and انَّكَ together serves to place “stress on that actor in the sentence.”

Therefore, even though ه is not necessary, wouldn’t I be able to include both ه as well as مفتاح in the following sentence in order to emphasize the actor in the sentence: 
تعلمت أنَّه مفتاح الفشل هو محاولة ارضاء كل شخص تعرفه


----------

